# I love my job, I love my job, I love my job..........



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Got this in an email from a friend. Enjoy! 

Next time you have a bad day at work...think of this guy.


Rob is a commercial diver for Global Divers in Louisiana. He performs
underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs. Below is an E-mail he
sent to his sister. She then sent it to a radio station in Ft. Wayne,
Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest. Needless
to say, she won.


Last week I had a bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling
down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to
make you realize it's not so bad after all. Before I can tell you what
happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my
job. As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a
suit to the office. It's a wet suit. This time of year the water is
quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel
powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks
the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature. It
then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped
to the air hose. Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used
it several times with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the
bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back
of my wet suit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like
working in a Jacuzzi. Everything was going well until all of a sudden,
my butt started to itch. So, of course, I scratched it. This only made
things worse. Within a few seconds my butt started to burn. I pulled
the hose out from my back, but the damage was done. In agony I
realized what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a
jellyfish and pumped it into my suit. Now, since I don't have any hair
on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it. However, the crack of
my butt was not as fortunate. When I scratched what I thought was an
itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my butt.
I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator.
His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five
other divers, were all laughing hysterically. Needless to say I aborted
the dive. I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water
decompression stops totaling thirty-five minutes before I could reach
the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. When I arrived at
the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet. As I climbed
out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his
face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as
soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire out, but I
couldn't poop for two days because my butt was swollen shut. So, next
time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it
would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your butt. Now repeat to
yourself, "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job".


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

lmao! thats wicked funny! :lol: that must have really sucked though! :shock:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO :lol: that sucks!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

LMAO...poor guy! Thats so cruel haha.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

all i have to say is _*OUCH*_


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that is funny, i know what i feals like to get some bad jellyfish stings


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

This made my day! I love my job!

Try reading this to a co-worker or a friend, the change of emotion and expression on their faces, when you get to the word jellyfish, is priceless!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As long as you dont have a daily job that requires a sign like this.



> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has determined that the maximum safe load capacity on my butt is 2 persons at a time -- unless I install handrails or safety straps.
> 
> As you have arrived 6th in line to jump on me today, please take a number and wait your turn. Thank You.


I toned down a few words for a more family freindly forum.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

jellyfish don't hurt for more then 5 minutes for me though plus they can't sting my hands for some reason so i can just pick them up and throw them away


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

EW.... I probably would have drowned


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a piece of pencil lead in my leg that has been there for nine years now. and my uncle has a peice of plastic from a trapper keeper in his butt that has been there for like twenty years. so having things in your skin doesnt do much if they arent poison. but i have never been stung by anything. not even a bee. so i dont know how bad it hurts but that must suck


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ow, Ow Ow! Lol that would suck badly..jellyfish sting quite a bit. Actually I've gotten stung by one, but bee stings hurt quite a bit more in my opinion. just think of the worst shot you've ever had, and multiply it by 10...that is about how it is.


----------

